# Possible labor 10 days before due date???



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

My Nubian is due in 10 days she had twins two years ago and triplets last year. She is huge and I'm guessing triplets again. Her ligs have been soft for a few days and at tonight's feeding they were gone. I can wrap my fingers completely around her tail bone. Her udder looks really full. She didn't eat much tonight and she was extra loving. I spread her some hay in her stall and she went right in and laid down. She's been grunting and staring off into space since. No mucus that I've seen. Is 10 days too early to kid with multiples??


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She can be a regular whale & not kid till it's time. Ten days is a little early.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Day 147 will be March 21


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How is your Nubian doe?


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

No babies  she is not showing any more signs so I guess she wanted to trick me lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Doe code of honor.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I know!!! They are ridiculous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hammer:


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

She refused to eat or even get up when I went to feed! She is laying down grunting with every breath! Maybe it's getting close???? Udder is super tight


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

And we've got mucus


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

TRIPLETS! Two does and one buck!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Yay! They are cuties!!


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## AriesBis (Jul 30, 2014)

Cuties! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

:-D Adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm in love with his color!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^me too!


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Too bad he had to be the buck lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ugh...of course!


----------

